# Um...Hi?



## JuniperTook (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi... my name is Juniper... I love the hobbit named Pippin... I would like to,um,requset some help...   

I can't say my age, but I'll tell you I'm still in high school, and after doing quite a bit of reseach, I believe i want to breed one of my three mice with a male, but i have two problems...

1) I can't find a place that sells male fancy mice in San Antonio, TX, USA

2) My mom is not 100% with me on this decision, saying I am too busy (I am not really, school from 9am-5pm Mon-Thus, 9am-4pm Fri) and i also have a spare cage on my hands, and a shop to sell the litter.

any help is thanked to the max


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum,

Im not sure how you can get your mum to let you breed, have you tried to ask her why she doesn't want you to?

As for not finding any mice you could try posting a wanted post in our sales section and see if that gets you any responses.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome!

I agree with Dom, ask her why she doesn't want you to exactly if you're really not that busy.

As far as male mice, I don't know either. Where I'm at (Maryland) I can't find a store that sells them though I know of some breeders around here. I too would post on the sales section.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Cbprf said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I agree with Dom, ask her why she doesn't want you to exactly if you're really not that busy.
> 
> As far as male mice, I don't know either. Where I'm at (Maryland) I can't find a store that sells them though I know of some breeders around here. I too would post on the sales section.


Is there anyway you could introduce the breeders you know to the forum? the more contacts we can get the better


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Of course, of course. I'm actually going to one's house tomorrow to look at some female companions.

(sorry for hijacking your thread >> )


----------

